# Netflix vs. ICS



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been using CM7 for quite awhile on my Droid 2, because Netflix works well with it. I've tried the various ICS roms, but none of them work with Netflix for me, despite the ability of hardware acceleration using a white list. I'd really like to jump to ICS, but I use Netflix nearly daily, so it's a must. Has anyone gotten it to work on an ICS rom? If so, how?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't looked into it, but I imagine if someone got it working they would have posted something. I've seen a ton of work arounds and ways to mod the netflix apk on other forums for other phones.

Google "netflix workaround ICS" to see what I mean. You could attempt to do one of the ways described.


----------

